# Big Bay



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Just returned from my annual trip to Big Bay where the beer cans are always empty, the women always pregnent, and the dogs never spayed. The locals love to say if you find Big Bay you are either lost or know your way to heaven. Its the home of the most exclusive club in the world, The Huron Mountain Club. The president of the US cannot even get in there without invitation and if that president was a democrat probably wouldnt ever get in! The land the club owns would be a national park in an instant and I have talked to people who have been lucky enough to veiw the property and they say it rivals anything the Rocky Mountains has to offer for scenery. This link tells a little more but finding information about the owners(old money), the land, the Salmon Trout River, home of huge coaster brook trout, the lakes and water falls, is almost impossibe.
http://www.superiorshoresart.com/Big Bay Home.htm

Here is a pic of the gand standing in front of a huge ice fall.








[/IMG] 

This pic was taken atop Honey Bear Mountain. The trail up was not broke and it was just too steep and deep for the big sleds to break open. My brother got out his Mountain Phazer and we finally opened the trail to the top. Thats Independence Lake in the back ground and Lake Superior past that. The road below the hill goes into Big Bay and then up to the Huron Mountain Club armed gate.








[/IMG] 


Had a great time and going to play somewhere this weekend in the lower because I LOVE POWDER. The only way to own the trail is to make your own! Riverman


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That sure is nice up there. We spent one Memorial day weekend 4 wheeling that area. (Until they ran us out  )
My dad tells stories of sneaking in and fishing those beaver ponds for monster brookies. The Yellow Dog is another HM treasure.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

> I LOVE POWDER. The only way to own the trail is to make your own!


right on brother! i have been patiently waiting for the snow to get into the 2 foot range in the lower. we got the machines out today. getting ready to go..

thanks for posting the pics. very nice.


----------

